# Show Specials on GIAC software at Waterfest 16!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

AWE-Tuning and Induktion Motorsports will be installing GIAC software on site at Waterfest 16. Please contact them for scheduling!

Also, customers who purchase GIAC Performance software at Waterfest will receive one of our newly designed GIAC T-shirts (Supplies are limited. T-shirt sizes and colors are distributed on a first come, first serve basis).


----------

